# Whats going on?...he is out side eating grass like a maniac.



## robk

Its 251 am and my dog is out side eating grass like a maniac. He came and woke me up about 30 min to go out side. He never does this as he is a easy keeper at night. I laid there for about 10 min but he kept pacing so I knew I needed to let him out for some reason. When I got up he ran to the door. I thought for sure he was going to throw up but instead he just started eating grass. He is still out there.

He is raw fed and the only thing I can think of is that maybe what he ate tonight is upsetting his stomach. This is what he was served; about 1/4 lb ground beef, 1/4 lb deboned beef, about 1/4 pork shoulder with bone in. small slice beef kidney. (He did not eat the kideny).

He also could have gotten into something at my mother in laws house today. My wife and I both had to work late today and did not have a chance to be let out all day. My wife called her mom and asked her to come let him out. Well instead about 5pm she came and picked him up and brought him to her house and let him play with her dog for a few hours until I got off work at 8pm. There is no telling what he could have gotten into over there. He could have ate some kibble as my mother in laws dog is free fed. He also could have ate something in the back yard as it is a treasure trove of random items, plants, gardening stuff, ect...

Its 3:02. He is still out there...


----------



## robk

Its 3:12 and now he is back in side and wants to play. He is 18 months old. Whats wrong with this dog? (rhetorical this time). I will sit up and watch him for a few moments to see if he starts acting weird again then I am going to back to bed.....


----------



## llombardo

Usually they eat grass because their stomach is upset..shortly afterward they usually throw up.


----------



## Courtney

My co-workers dog starting doing the samething in the middle of the night, wanted to go outside and was eating a ton of grass...he was bloating (he was also slobbering alot).

Now everytime our dogs eat grass doesn't mean their bloating...but it does sound like his stomach was upset.

We just have to be watchful.


----------



## robk

He seams to be fine this morning. Crazy dog. It took me forever to fall back to sleep.


----------



## cta

ohhh the crazy grass eating dog...i have one of those! sometimes mine will bark at the door like he has to go out. we get outside and he runs like he's gonna poop in his invisible pants...then the brakes come on and he starts attacking the grass! typically he likes to do it when i'm running late for work, so then i grab a handful of it and throw it in his bowl. i guess i'm an enabler . glad to read ur dog is back to normal this morning.


----------



## Lilie

All of my dogs eat grass. It seems to be more seasonal, through. As if the grass tastes better in the spring & fall. But they haven't ever woken me up in the middle night to go out and graze.


----------



## carmspack

if meat is all that you are feeding then the dog is missing on nutrients found in greens.


----------



## robk

carmspack said:


> if meat is all that you are feeding then the dog is missing on nutrients found in greens.


Ive thought about that. About 2 weeks ago I started giving him a spoon full of boiled peas and carrots with each meal. They were included in what he ate last night, i just didn't mention it.


----------



## carmspack

no , that is starch and cooked and lacking enzymes.

I am talking about leafy greens , grasses in particular. At the very least go to the health food store and get powdered wheat grass , barley grass , etc.


----------



## GatorBytes

Could do spirulina, no?

Grass eating could suggest need for chlorophill (oxygenates the blood).

Chlorella is higher, but most comes from Japan

Now my dog occasionally likes to graize on ragweed leaves (and grass too), when he was on a kibble diet he used to go to town on ragweed, once switched to raw he didn't bother for a couple yrs. Then last week he took a good munch on some ragweed (he had the choice of grass too)...but not since


----------



## Suka

Our beagle some mornings carries on when it's time to go outside, prancing like a a kid having to go potty and running for the door, down the steps and out the gate like she is having a bathroom emergency. And then stands there ferociously eating grass and does so during the entire walk. After about 8 years of this, I've noticed that if I give her a treat in the morning right when I get up before the walk, she never does it. I really have no idea. I feed Fromm, and come to think of it this dog has never barfed or had diarrhea in her life.


----------



## carmspack

greens , barley grass, wheat grass, green oat grass provide missing trace and elemental minerals , anti oxidants , vitamins --
Minerals are so important , without which not even enzymes can work. Consider them the spark plug that activates things. A straight meat diet is sorely lacking. 
Bernerd Jensen - Empty Harvest good book to read - you'll probably reconsider your own diet .


----------



## Mrs.K

Lilie said:


> All of my dogs eat grass. It seems to be more seasonal, through. As if the grass tastes better in the spring & fall. But they haven't ever woken me up in the middle night to go out and graze.


yeah, mine are the same way. All of them are crazy about grass right now. They are digging and scratching the ground to get to the more dirtier parts, especially the roots and it's definitely seasonal. It's always the same time of year.


----------



## Nigel

If you both came home from work late, did he get his usual amount of exercise afterwards? I know if I'm a work late and they get shorted on exercise they'll pace around. As far as grass goes, every dog I've had loves it, especially the long stuff along the fence.


----------

